# bison vs moose bumper



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

im gettin ready to buy a front bumper which one do u guys prefer?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally like the Bison.


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1850

Look at this thread i just put Moose bumper on and like alot.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i dont like how the moose bumper sticks out on the side...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the OEM.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The Moose definitely gets my vote...I have considered getting one for mine for a while now...


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

look at arkmudder he should put some new pics up we took today I like it .


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a Bison on mine. I only have the pics on my cell phone though. Anyway to post them???


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the oem looks kinda cheepish...like it would break the moment you try to push a sappling over.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> I have a Bison on mine. I only have the pics on my cell phone though. Anyway to post them???


send it as a picture message to your email add


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

got the pics! This the Bison Bumper.


----------



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

Hey all, I put the moose bumper on mine a couple weeks ago. Don't bother installing the bottom plastic plugs, save them for the sides. It only took a little bashing before they became trail fill. My major concern about the bumper is getting hung up on the tube ends where said plugs go. I would of preferred the bumper to be a little closer to the machine at the bottom end with a continuous tube at the bottom and not two capped tube ends. 

I had a difficult time installing mine, probably because of the front aluminum skid plate. I needed to cut about 5/8" off of the mount studs, even then alignment was less than perfect. In retrospect, I would of drilled out the mount holes for a little more flexibiltity for the 10mm mount bolts. Although the holes lined up the angles were different making for a hard start. Maybe not an issue with the stock front skid.

Otherwise, it does look really good on the machine. Because it's only 16 ga. CRS, I wouldn't go bashing trees or machines with it, but for basic protection and asthetics, it does a good job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine was easy to install, but Toronto is right about the tubes. In the BadLands i was in a deep hole and got hung up on a tree root. I had to get in the hole, reach down and lift the tubes over the root...it sucked. It's held up really good though. I've pushed all kinds of trees over making new trails at a buds property. Think i'm going to cut the end of the tubs off with my protable band saw. I'll let ya know if i do.


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the Bison Bumper looks better for sure. It looks tougher than the OEM and the moose bumper. Just thought i would throw my 2 cents out there.


----------



## Arizonarockcrawler (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm making mine right now out of square 1.5 thin wall tubing will send pics when its finished (taking my time to make it look GOOD.


----------



## Deerhunter9790 (Jan 28, 2010)

My new Moose bumper for my 09 750.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

the bison bumper has horrible mounting brackets, go with the moose..


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been looking for a bumper and after 3 months of looking the moose bumper is hands down the best looking one so far.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I had to make this same decision when I bought my front/rear bumpers... I went with Moose, definitely looks alot better the Bison and IMO it offers better protection because the Bison is just really wide open. Like TorontoBronco said above...I had to shorten the bottom mount studs a little so that they'd align with the holes in my Aluminum Products skid plate, but if I would've had stock plastic plates then I dont believe it would've been an issue. I've had my bumpers for a year so far and have zero complaints, I've pushed numerous people, been pushed a few times, and ran over countless trees. Only thing I dont do with my bumper is hook a strap to it to be pulled out...the design is to be pushed with, NOT pulled against (not saying that it would for sure rip off or hurt anything, but just dont want to find out). Would just need a couple gussets added and then I dont think it'd hurt to pull against it. I'd recommend it to anybody that was looking for a good bumper though.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have the moose and used my winch to put in the bottom bolts in other than that no problems so far


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a bison here at the house that needs repowdercoated or painted id get rid of cheap but shipping may be expensive.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

The moose bro its a lot better comparable to durability and looks. They say its a brush guard and i dont treat it any different but i have been in some situations that has put my moose bumper in a bind. The moose has held up perfect love it......


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

i have a bison and it holds up really good


----------



## Quinton hall (Nov 3, 2012)

Brute650i said:


> I have a bison here at the house that needs repowdercoated or painted id get rid of cheap but shipping may be expensive.


Sent you pm



Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

